# VAC - DISCLOSURES MADE WITH NO CONSENT REQUIRED



## schart28 (24 Dec 2011)

DISCLOSURES MADE WITH NO CONSENT REQUIRED

The Delegation table http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/organization/atip/privacy-report-2007-2008 indicates who has the authority to discloses these information. So if you believe that some were disclosed you just need to do an ATIP to the appropriate person. In any case I would still do a general ATIP for article 8 (2) to the Deputy Minister and ATIP coordinator. For any advise please send a PM.

Annual Report VAC 2005-2006

Paragraph 8(2)(b)
Two releases of personal information pursuant to paragraph 8(2)(b) were made to survivors who requited the personal information of a Veteran who is deceased less than 20 years to make an application for Veterans Affairs' benefits or services in their own right. These disclosures are authorized under the
Pension Act.
Releases were also made under paragraph 8(2)(b) to Canada Customs and Revenue Agency for the purpose of administering and enforcing the Income Tax Act, and to Ejections Canada for the purpose of updating the Register of Electors.

Paragraph 8(2)(c)
Several disclosures have been made in accordance with paragraph 8(2)( c) to comply with court orders and subpoenas for documents served on Veterans Affairs.

Paragraph 8(2)( d)
Several releases of personal information have been made to Justice Canada under paragraph 8(2)(d) in order for their legal staff to defend actions brought against the Crown. These disclosure were made to the following areas of Justice Canada:

• Claims and Civil Litigation, Office of the Legal Advisor to DND and CF;
• Civil Litigation Branch;
• Commercial Law Directorate, Quebec Regional Office; and
• Civil Litigation and Advisory Services, Prairie Region.

Paragraph 8(2)(e)
Only two disclosures were made under paragraph 8(2)(e) in 2005-2006. These disclosures were made to the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, federal investigative bodies specified in Schedule 11 of the Privacy Regulations, for the purpose of carrying out
lawful investigations.

Paragrapb 8(2)(1)
Several disclosures were made under paragraph 8(2){f) of the Privacy Act to the following provincial government organizations:

• Ministere de l'Emploi, de la Solidarite sociale et de la Famille, Quebec;
• Public Guardian and Trustee of Brilish Columbia;
• Public Guardian and Trustee of Saskatchewan;
• Office of the Public Guardian and Trustee of Ontario;
• Coroner's Office, Montreal, Quebec;
• City of Ottawa;
• Seeurite du revenu Quebec;
• Ministry of Employment and Income Assistance, British Co]umbia;
• Ordre des psychologues du Quebec;
• Ordre professionel des travailleurs sociaux du Quebec; and
• Employment and Income Assistance, Manitoba,

These,disclosures were made for the purpose of aiding these organizations in administering or enforcing, laws or ill carrymg out a lawful Investigation.

Annual Report VAC 2006-2007

Paragraph 8(2)(b)
Releases were made under paragraph 8(2)(b) to Statistics Canada for the purpose of enumerating patients at Ste. Anne's Hospital for the 2006 Census of Canada, and to the Commissioner of Official Languages for investigative purposes.

Paragraph 8(2)(c)
Seven disclosures have been made in accordance with paragraph 8(2)(c) to comply with comt orders and subpoenas for documents served on Veterans Affairs.

Paragraph 8(2)(d)
Several releases of personal information have been made to Justice Canada under paragraph g(2)(d) in order for their legal staff to defend actions brought against the Crown. These disclosures were made to the following areas of Justice Canada:

• Claims and Civil Litigation, Office of the Legal Advisor to the Department of National Defence
and Canadian Forces;
• Civil Litigation Branch; and
• Commercial Law Directorate, Quebec Regional Office.

Paragraph 8(2)(1)
Several disclosures were made under paragraph 8(2)(f) of the Privacy Act to the following organizations:

• Ordre professionnel de la physiotherapie du Quebec;
• Regie des rentes du Quebec;
• Montreal Police;
• Bureau du Coroner, Montreal, Quebec;
• Family and Community Services, New BrLlnswick;
• Ordre des infirmieres et infinniers du Quebec; and
• Ontario Provincial Police,

These disclosures were made for the purpose of aiding these organizations in administering or enforcing
laws or in carrying out a lawful investigation.

Annual Report VAC 2007-2008 http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/sub.cfm?source=department/organization/atip/privacy-report-2007-2008

Paragraph 8(2)(b)
One release was made under paragraph 8(2)(b) to the Public Service Commission under authority of the Public Service Employment Act for audit purposes.

Paragraph 8(2)(c)
Nine disclosures were made in accordance with paragraph 8(2)(c) to comply with court orders and subpoenas for documents served on Veterans Affairs.

Paragraph 8(2)(d)
Thirty-five releases of personal information have been made to Justice Canada under paragraph 8(2)(d) in order for their legal staff to defend actions brought against the Crown.

Paragraph 8(2)(e)
One disclosure was made in accordance with paragraph 8(2)(e) for the purposes of a fraud investigation being undertaken by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.

Paragraph 8(2)(f)
Several disclosures were made under paragraph 8(2)(f) of the Privacy Act to the following organizations:

    * Ordre professionnel de la physiothérapie du Québec
    * Régie des rentes du Québec
    * Kingston Police, Kingston, Ontario
    * Bureau du Coroner, Montréal, Québec
    * Family and Community Services, New Brunswick
    * Ordre des infirmières et infirmiers du Québec
    * Ontario Social Services
    * Ministry of Employment, British Columbia
    * Emploi-Québec
    * Revenue Québec
    * Justice Department, Alberta
    * Aides financière aux études Québec

These disclosures were made for the purposes of aiding these organizations in administering or enforcing laws or in carrying out a lawful investigation.

Annual Report VAC 2008-2009 http://www.veterans.gc.ca/pdf/atip/2009_pa.pdf

8(2)(f) - During the reporting period, VAC made disclosures pursuant to subsection Paragraph 8(2)(f) of the Privacy Act, which allows for disclosure under an agreement or arrangement between the Government of Canada or an institution thereof and the government of a province, to the following organizations:

Régie de l’assurance maladie Québec
Ordre des infirmières et infirmièrs du Québec
Alberta Justice
Yukon Health & Social Services
College of Nurses of Ontario
Bureau du coroner Québec (3 releases)
Ministère de l’emploi et de la Solidarité sociale, Emploi-Québec
Ministère du Developpement Social
Élections Québec
Ontario Disability Support Program
Revenu Québec
Régie des rentes du Québec
Ontario Provincial Police

These disclosures were made for the purpose of aiding these organizations in administering or enforcing laws or in carrying out a lawful investigation.
8(2)(g) - There were no disclosures of personal information pursuant to Paragraph 8(2)(g) of the Privacy Act, which provides disclosure of information to a member of Parliament for the purpose of assisting the individual to whom the information relates in resolving a problem, during the reporting period.

There were no disclosures of personal information pursuant to Paragraph 8(2)(m) of the Privacy Act during the reporting period. 8(2)(m) provides for disclosure for any purpose where, in the opinion of the head of the institution,

(i) the public interest in disclosure clearly outweighs any invasion of privacy that could result from the disclosure, or

(ii) disclosure would clearly benefit the individual to whom the information relates.


----------

